# демократизаторский



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте,

Хотела спросить, что точно обозначает _*демократизаторский *(демократизаторские лозунги)*.* _
Это слово не могла найти в словарях. 

По моему есть разница с _демократический и демократичный._
Может быть, который хочет сделать что-то _демократичтым_, но по своей сущности он не совсем_ демократический. _

Заранее благодарю вам.

P.S Кстати, я увидела в интернете, что _благодарю вас_ очень используется. Это тоже правильно?


----------



## Maroseika

Rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Хотела спросить, что точно обозначает _*демократизаторский.* _
> Это слово не могла найти в словарях


. 
Демократизатор - тот, кто демократизирует:
Есть старое значение этого слова:
ДЕМОКРАТИЗИРОВАТЬ - Организовать что-н. на демократических (или более демократических) началах.
Однако "демократизатор" (довольно новое слово) имеет отрицательную коннотацию, подразумевающую принудительное насаждение демократии там, где к ней ещё не готовы.


> По моему есть разница с _демократический и демократичный._
> Может быть, который хочет сделать что-то _демократичтым_, но по своей сущности он не совсем_ демократический. _


Различие состоит в том, с какими словами сочетаются эти прилагательные.
Например, может быть только "демократическая страна" и только "демократичное поведение".
Вообще же, согласно словарю Ожегова "демократичный" имеет следующие значения:
1. Свойственный широким слоям народа, простой. 
2. Простой и доступный в обращении, в своих отношениях с людьми. 
При этом "демократический" имеет 2 группы значений.
В одной группе это слово полностью совпадает с "демократичным" в значении 1.
В другой группе оно является производным от существительного "демократия":
1. Политический строй, основанный на признании принципов народовластия, свободы и равноправия граждан. 
2. Принцип организации коллективной деятельности, при к-ром обеспечивается активное и равноправное участие в ней всех членов коллектива.


> Заранее благодарю вам.
> 
> P.S Кстати, я увидела в интернете, что _благодарю вас_ очень используется. Это тоже правильно?[/


"Благодарю вас" - правильно, а "благодарю вам" - нет. Благодарить - переходный глагол и требует дополнения в родительном падеже(кого, чего)


----------



## Crescent

Rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Хотела спросить, что точно обозначает Это слово не могла найти в словарях.
> 
> По моему есть разница с _демократический и демократичный._
> Может быть, который хочет сделать что-то _демократичтым_, но по своей сущности он не совсем_ демократический. _
> 
> Заранее благодарю вам.
> 
> P.S Кстати, я увидела в интернете, что _благодарю вас_ очень используется. Это тоже правильно?


 
Hello, Rodopea! 



> Заранее благодарю *ваc*.
> P.S Кстати, я увидела в интернете, что _благодарю вас_ очень используется. Это тоже правильно?


 
Actually, благодарю вам is not correct, I'm afraid, and the only right version is ''_благодарю вас'',_ as you yourself have correctly noticed. 

To be honest, I have no idea what _*демократизаторский*_ means either, I'm sorry. 

But I do know that there is a difference between _демократический_ which simply means ''democratic'' (as in democracy: e.g. France is a _democratic _country.) and _демократичный_ which is more like _tactful, diplomatic, delicate, discreet.._

If you say that someone is ''_демократичный'' _it means that they are a tactful and delicate person, and they can handle tricky situations and social conflicts easily, and delicately, so as not to offend the memebers involved. 

(unless I'm getting thoroughly confused here...)

Edit: sorry if some of the things I said in my post are the same as Maroseika's: it looks like I was writing my post and he posted before me.


----------



## Kolan

*Демократизатор*ом в народе была немедленно названа резиновая дубинка, появившаяся в раннеперестроечные годы на вооружении милиции и спецназа (и, возможно, внутренних войск, после попытки применения недоброй памяти сапёрных лопаток против демонстрантов), в общем, всех подразделений, направляемых на усмирение массовых волнений. Возможно, что она была даже электрической. Почему этого нет у Ожегова? Прошло уже лет 20.

*Демократизаторский *может пониматься в этом значении как метод правления с широким использованием сил правопорядка для контроля положения, не опирающийся на сознательность гражданского населения. Однако немыслимо прямое значение этого прилагательного, непосредственно в отношении к свойствам такой дубинки.


----------



## Maroseika

> Kolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Демократизаторомв *народе была немедленно названа резиновая дубинка, появившаяся в раннеперестроечные годы на вооружении милиции и спецназа (и, возможно, внутренних войск, после попытки применения недоброй памяти сапёрных лопаток против демонстрантов), в общем, всех подразделений, направляемых на усмирение массовых волнений. Возможно, что она была даже электрической. Почему этого нет у Ожегова? Прошло уже лет 20.[/*QUOTE]*
> 
> 
> 
> Вероятно, потому, что слово умерло, не успев распространиться. Вряд ли его использовало более десятка журналистов.
> В устной речи не встречал ни разу. Да и как вы себе представляете такое неуклюжее слово в устной речи? Хуже преосуществления, ей-богу.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Вероятно, потому, что слово умерло, не успев распространиться. Вряд ли его использовало более десятка журналистов.
> В устной речи не встречал ни разу. Да и как вы себе представляете такое неуклюжее слово в устной речи? Хуже преосуществления, ей-богу.


Умерло, потому что эпоха той демократии быстро сменилась периодом анархии, а от него страна перешла к новому авторитарному правлению. Исчезновнение этого слова лишний раз говорит о состоянии гражданского общества и о том, что к старому возврата больше нет.

Тем не менее, тексты той эпохи остались, их изучают зарубежные политологи и пр., а словарь Ожегова такое характерное слово проигнорировал. Не десятки журналистов, а десятки газет, минимум, причём оно успело войти в живую речь (можно найти немало свидетельств), начиная с событий 1986 года до, думаю, середины 1991, когда ситуация поменялась резко в худшую сторону, и на первый план вышли экономические проблемы, для решения которых *демократизатор* не годился никак.

Вот, пожалуй, одно такое точное свидетельство. Их тысячи в Интернете, и они датируются до 2007 года включительно. Но это примечательно тем, что рассказ ведётся от имени офицера милиции.

*"... от представителя власти, человека в черной маске и бронежилете, с автоматом и "демократизатором" в руках и кокардой в голове!"*

*"Ничто, как дубинка,  так не уродует души и того, кто ею пользуется, и того, по кому она прошлась: Нельзя в России с дубинкой!"

*http://www.geocities.com/boltik/poz01.htm


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*

Дубинка - "демократизатор" - это чисто "ментовской" сленг. Ради интереса отыскал источник Вашей цитаты, и убедился, что фраза таки написана милиционером, хоть и бывшим. Никакого основания для внесения этого слова в словари я, честно говоря, не вижу. Его применение было и есть ничтожно. Что касается основного значение слова, то оно, как справедливо заметил *Maroseika*, имеет негативный оттенок, и означает того (тех) кто насильно пытается навязывать "демократию" тем, кто об этом не просит. Как правило такая "демократия" шита белыми нитками, и, по сути, является просто предлогом для реализации своих корыстных интересов.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> *Kolan*
> 
> Никакого основания для внесения этого слова в словари я, честно говоря, не вижу.


*Q-cumber

*Словари выше погон и принцев.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Дубинка - "демократизатор" - это чисто "ментовской" сленг. Ради интереса отыскал источник Вашей цитаты, и убедился, что фраза таки написана милиционером, хоть и бывшим. Никакого основания для внесения этого слова в словари я, честно говоря, не вижу. Его применение было и есть ничтожно.


Позволю себе с вами и Маросейкой ещё раз не согласиться.

Насчёт милицейского сленга. Вот навскидку десять ссылок на немилицейские источники за период 1998-2007 гг. Из них видно, как расширилось понятие из первоначальной резиновой палки за счёт образности действия. В словари её!

http://www.dux.ru/enpp/newspapers/anomal/arts/anomal-179-art-6.html
http://www.webpark.ru/comments.php?id=22413
http://www.ruscourier.ru/archive.php?id=2711
http://www.ng.ru/politics/2005-11-24/1_demokratizator.html
http://www.expert.ru/newsmakers/2007/05/18/putin/comments (пост №5, Владимир Иванович Семиченко)
http://www.avtonom.org/revcult/prose/peshkoff_istek.html
http://www.ogoniok.com/4943/21/ *в переносном смысле "демократизатор" Ирака
http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:aXf5WJhSRwEJ:dotu.ru/files/20041107_tek_moment_1034.pdf+%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80&hl=ru&ct=clnk&cd=19&gl=ca

 (отсюда взята очень важная подстраничная цитата, объясняющая происхождение термина и его семантику):

"Сразу же следует упомянуть, что в СССР до начала перестройки милиция обходилась без дубинок. Те дубинки, что ныне (2004 г.) входят в экипировку милиционеров патрульно-постовой службы, появились в перестройку и сразу же получили в народе название «*демократизатор*». Кроме того, издревле на Руси бесчувственных и интеллектуально тупых людей называли «дубина». Так, что слово «*демократизатор*» — очень ёмкое по смыслу."

http://tw2000.chat.ru/a03.htm (_ими иногда используются подручные средства:милицейские дубинки (демократизатор-1 и демократизатор-2), саперные лопатки, слезоточивый газ, пулеметы,ракетные установки "ГРАД", танки и БМП и пр.,)
_
И последняя ссылка, научная статья лингвиста Л. В. Балашовой
 
http://www.philology.ru/linguistics2/balashova-06.htm 

(которую очень рекомендую дочитать до конца)


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> И последняя ссылка, научная статья лингвиста Л. В. Балашовой
> 
> http://www.philology.ru/linguistics2/balashova-06.htm
> 
> (которую очень рекомендую дочитать до конца)


Увы, это противоречит моему принципу - любую статью читать ровно до слова "дискурс" - а там оно уже чуть не седьмое.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Увы, это противоречит моему принципу - любую статью читать ровно до слова "дискурс" - а там оно уже чуть не седьмое.


Ну, вы свой принцип таким образом чуть не шесть раз нарушили. Заодно можно подсчитать, сколько раз оно там встречается и присвоить индекс (рейтинг) нечитаемости.

Как вам подтвердит Crescent, мокрому вода не страшна.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Ну, вы свой принцип таким образом чуть не шесть раз нарушили. Заодно можно подсчитать, сколько раз оно там встречается и присвоить индекс (рейтинг) нечитаемости.
> 
> Как вам подтвердит Crescent, мокрому вода не страшна.


Если вы прор русскую грамматику, то там всё


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Ну, вы свой принцип таким образом чуть не шесть раз нарушили. Заодно можно подсчитать, сколько раз оно там встречается и присвоить индекс (рейтинг) нечитаемости.
> 
> Как вам подтвердит Crescent, мокрому вода не страшна.


Так или иначе, но я этого слова живьём слыхом не слыхивал, письмом видом не видывал (мож не те газеты читаю).
Есть немало слов, которые в ходу у весьма узкого круга носителей языка, которые, варясь в нём, естественно, не знают, сколь он узок, а извне - видать. 
Вот в одном популярном автомобильном журнале любят машину "железным конём" обзывать. Можно ли на основании тысяч интернетных ссылок на публикации этого журнала сделать вывод о том, что такое выражение широко распространено в современном языке?
Думаю, что нет.


----------



## Kriviq

Kolan said:


> *Демократизаторский *может пониматься в этом значении как метод правления с широким использованием сил правопорядка для контроля положения, не опирающийся на сознательность гражданского населения.



Yes, but the phrase is *демократизаторские лозунги*. Isn`t it possible that, by implementing such a flamboyantly adorned word, the author ment to express his sarcasm?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Так или иначе, но я этого слова живьём слыхом не слыхивал, письмом видом не видывал (мож не те газеты читаю).
> Есть немало слов, которые в ходу у весьма узкого круга носителей языка, которые, варясь в нём, естественно, не знают, сколь он узок, а извне - видать.
> Вот в одном популярном автомобильном журнале любят машину "железным конём" обзывать. Можно ли на основании тысяч интернетных ссылок на публикации этого журнала сделать вывод о том, что такое выражение широко распространено в современном языке?
> Думаю, что нет.


Я постарался подобрать разнообразные ссылки, от милицейских рассказов, до чатов, политических обзоров, художественной литературы.

А "Железный конь" - это не только в журнале. Промышленность разных стран выпускает для таких коней недостающие органы. Эта - в Онтарио



Да и многие так называют в шутку свою машину, конечно, но это потому, что любят. Опять же, устами Остапа Бендера было сказано, "железный конь идёт на смену крестьянской лошадке".


----------



## Kolan

Kriviq said:


> Yes, but the phrase is *демократизаторские лозунги*. Isn`t it possible that, by implementing such a flamboyantly adorned word, the author ment to express his sarcasm?


Looks like, yes, he is a bit sarcastic, meaning that it is not a real democracy, but rather a sort of oppression, hard-fist rule.


----------



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте,

Я перевела это слово на болгарском как +- "лозунги, призывающие к демократию". Не знаю как вам это кажется.???

На болгарском есть слово "демократизационен". По моему оно используется в политическом языке "демократизационен процес", но не имеет изъявленую отрицательную коннотацию. Кстати, эго тоже не включили в словоре с 2002 года.

"Демократизаторский" я нашла в контексте, в котором говорится о международной обстановке. Сказано, что некоторые государства *этими лозунгами *вмешаются во внутренние дела других государств.
Текст написан в этом году.
Ps Как вы заметили, имеет саркастический (даже язвительный) оттенок, не смотря, что сказано "по дипломатическому" и никаких конкретных имен не споменаются.


----------



## Maroseika

Rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Я перевела это слово на болгарском как +- "лозунги, призывающие к демократии". Не знаю, как вам это кажется.???


Но ведь и демократические лозунги призывают к демократии.



> "Демократизаторский" я нашла в контексте, в котором говорится о международной обстановке. Сказано, что некоторые государства *этими лозунгами *вмеш*ив*аются во внутренние дела других государств.


Именно в этом и дело: "демократизаторский" указывает не просто на призыв к демократии, а на принудительное приобщение к демократии тех, кто к ней не готов (не готов с точки зрения того, кто использует слово "демократизаторский").



> Текст написан в этом году.
> Ps Как вы заметили, имеет саркастический (даже язвительный) оттенок, несмотря *на то*, что сказано "по дипломатическому" "дипломатично" ("на дипломатическом языке"), и никаких конкретных имен не споменаются *упоминается*.


----------



## Rodopea

Спасибо, Maroseika, за исправление ошибок.

*


Maroseika said:



			Но ведь и демократические лозунги призывают к демократии.
		
Click to expand...

*


Maroseika said:


> Но об этом..., видно что надо еще подумать как передать отрицательный оттенок. Вы правы.


----------



## Rodopea

..А может быть на болгарском будет "лозунги за налагане на демокрация", что мне трудно перевести.

Попробую:

лозунги + о, в которых говорится о + существительное глагола принуждать, заставлять, навязывать ...+ демократия

Я вообще не знаю, можно ли так сказать на русском языке:
лозунги, навязывающие демократия ... Наверно это звучит ужасно, но надеюсь, что поняли идею.


----------



## Maroseika

Rodopea said:


> ..А может быть на болгарском будет "лозунги за налагане на демокрация", что мне трудно перевести.
> 
> Попробую:
> 
> лозунги + о, в которых говорится о + существительное глагола принуждать, заставлять, навязывать ...+ демократия
> 
> Я вообще не знаю, можно ли так сказать на русском языке:
> лозунги, навязывающие демократию ... Наверно это звучит ужасно, но надеюсь, что поняли идею.


По-моему, "лозунги, навязывающие демократию" звучит неплохо. 
Точнее можно было бы сказать, зная место этого выражения в тексте, да и сам текст.


----------



## Kolan

Rodopea said:


> ..А может быть на болгарском будет "лозунги за налагане на демокрация", что мне трудно перевести.
> 
> Попробую:
> 
> лозунги + о, в которых говорится о + существительное глагола принуждать, заставлять, навязывать ...+ демократия
> 
> Я вообще не знаю, можно ли так сказать на русском языке:
> лозунги, навязывающие демократи*ю* ... Наверно это звучит ужасно, но надеюсь, что поняли идею.


Попробуйте сказать в одно слово, *псевдодемократические* (в переводе на болгарский), явно отрицательная коннотация, хотя и больший объём понятия.


----------



## Rodopea

Kolan said:


> Попробуйте сказать в одно слово, *псевдодемократические* (в переводе на болгарский), явно отрицательная коннотация, хотя и больший объём понятия.


 

К сожалению оно уже сказано в тексте, несколько предложений прежде того. Я тоже думала об этом варианте.

В конце концов считаю, что у меня на болгарском вышел не плохой вариант, благодаря вашим разъяснениям. Конечно всегда может быть лучше ..., но от контекста вообще понятно о чем речь идет. 
Так что большое спасибо всем за ответы!


----------

